# Retrofit existing frame for Internal dropper?



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Just wondering how easy/dangerous it would be to convert an existing bike frame (ti) to be able to accept an internal dropper post routing? I'm naively assuming I could drill a hole towards the bottom of the ST but about the BB to have the cable come out? Or is this idea stupid because it could mess with the integrity of the frame?

I would love to be able to use a Thomson Covert dropper post...


----------



## QuattroCreep (Sep 28, 2014)

If I was you I would contact PVD on this board. He has 1st hand experience with doing this mod. Everyone else's input would just be speculation.

Drilling holes in perfectly good carbon fiber frames? | Peter Verdone Designs
Drilling holes in perfectly good bike frames | Peter Verdone Designs

Also been lurking here for a long time. I am more active over on RoadBikeReview, same user name.

-Shaun


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I would have no problem to drill a hole into my aluminum frame,
I also want to drill a hole into my bb to get rid of water in the frame.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Go for it. You'll be fine. If you want to be extra careful pay a framebuilder to weld an extra little piece of plate over and drill through that so everything is reinforced. That's basically what I do when I build for a dropper post on a new frame.

-Walt


----------



## Matximbrat (Mar 15, 2007)

I did it few month ago, and I haven't had any problem:

http://forums.mtbr.com/frame-building/how-make-hole-cf-frame-943110.html


----------

